
The Pink Floyd Night School - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/02/opinion/02edmundson.html?hp=&pagewanted=all
======
bonsaitree
That is, perhaps, the best pre-plug for a book disguised as an article, I've
ever read.

~~~
thefool
Nonetheless, it _was_ really good.

~~~
bonsaitree
True 'dat.

------
akgerber
It doesn't seem to be quite as easy to get a job as a tenured English
professor these days as it was for this guy. Maybe that's why our generation
is more nervous.

~~~
jey
Who says it was easy?

------
balding_n_tired
It reads as if Stevie Nicks had been part of Pink Floyd. Wonder how Prof.
Edmundson grades such paragraphs.

It should be said that it was a lot easier to graduate from college with
little or no debt in those days. Private college tuition for the 1973-1974
school year was probably under $3000. One could often find work in the summer
(not coding interships, but manual labor) that would bring in $1200 or $1500.

------
Thoreandan
What an arrogant ass, gloating about having a rich enough family to have his
back that he got to play at being poor while between colleges.

------
bliss
It's the Floyd, THE FLOYD, not Pink, she's still a Rockstar.

~~~
kjuhgfghjk
Apparently - Pink isn't well, he stayed back at the hotel.

